# College big problem



## SArainadash (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello, a few days ago I made a thread about me panicking about the first day of college. Today was the 2nd day and I just bursted into tears. I've had enough of suffering. My anxiety has gotten much worse and i've been getting frequent panic attacks. I just don't see how it's possible in my current state to be attending college. I have severe social anxiety and some depression. So i'm going to tell a little bit of my life. Around the age of 10, my dad abandoned my family and my mom kept telling me that he was mental and bipolar. At that age I didn't know what bipolar meant and I didn't have social anxiety so I wouldn't understand. Around 5th grade was when i started getting shy. Middle school it developed into mild anxiety. And then high school it really hit. First day of high school was awful and i felt really tense and unstable through it. I couldn't talk to anyone, didn't have any friends, and I just coped through the 4 years. I actually felt excited to be done with it and wanted to get to college quickly, but I had the wrong idea. Every second of it is hell. I've had so many panic attacks since the first day. I get tense when a class is about to start. I'm too anxious to eat in the dining halls. I haven't made a single friend. And I haven't even changed a bit. The reason why I mentioned my parents is because they are part of the reason why I haven't been able to even try getting cognitive therapy or some treatment. My mom just passes it off my social anxiety disorder as shyness and hates when people think i'm mentally ill or something. If I even try to tell her, she won't believe me and tell me that I'm not mentally ill. I was able to cope through high school, but when I looked through every of my college classes' syllabus, there is just no way I can cope with all those presentations, interviews, speeches, etc. My biggest nightmare right now is not dropping out.. I know it sounds crazy but I just can't do these things without shaking in embarrassment. I do not want to attend college until my social anxiety subsides but my mom is the problem. I heard about disability services but I don't know if they can help someone with severe social anxiety that is undiagnosed. I just don't know what to do about this. After september 5, there will be tuition penalty if i drop classes. My family really cares about education more than my mental health. I really need help, my future is on the line here. :crying:


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear about that. Try facing your anxiety head on, ignore the thoughts that make you anxious and learn to not care about anxiety or embarassment, that really helps me.


----------



## SArainadash (Jan 24, 2015)

ive been told that for a long time now but it just doesn't work for me. I need real solutions


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Push through it. It sucks. I know it sucks. I've been there but I pushed through it. Trust me on this. I had a presentation once and ended up shaking and embarrassing myself but I pushed through it. I wasn't going to let anybody stop me from getting my education. If it is very severe seek your university's mental health resource section and they will provide you help and assistance to conquer your anxiety.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd put college off and go get treatment for your anxiety. You can push through, but it seems like your anxiety has gotten to it's worst than it ever has been, sometimes you can learn the most from sticking it out during those times, and learning new ways to cope, however, it might make you feel better to get professional help and having them help you in dealing with the anxiety.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I feel you. I barely made it through 2 months of college a couple of years ago. Don't even know why I even bothered in the first place.

Anyways, first if you have the time, do research on the symptoms you have and find what it equated to. For your parents, my idea is to tour your parents through the learning tree (I know sounds kind of cucky) of SA. If your symptoms happen to be prevalent anytime they're around then go and compare them to the form of SA you have if you figure it out. Then hopefully will finally understand your situation and let you see a doctor and go from there.

I know this explanation is a bit complicated but hopefully it helps. Good Luck.


----------

